# Anyone seen big gators on Lake Eufala/ Walter F George



## Ares_83x

I pulled a zone 1 gator permit. Lake Eufala looks like the best choice. Any spots on the lake consistently hold big gators?


----------



## florida boy

near the dam


----------



## Dep6

Go and learn the boundaries at the State Park down by the dam and I don't believe it is legal to hunt inside the city limits of Georgetown, which the dam is in the city limits. You can't hunt inside the boundaries of the State Park outside Georgetown either, last I knew of.


----------



## REDNECK1

*eufala gators*

Pm sent !!!


----------



## Ares_83x

REDNECK1 said:


> Pm sent !!!


No PM received. If I was the recipient could you send it again. Thanks.


----------



## jkoch

Check out the Grass Creek ares.


----------



## Ares_83x

I checked Grass Creek out on Google Earth and the web. Looks very small is it easily accessed by boat from the main lake?


----------



## t bird

We saw several big ones in  the Bustahatchee creek in april. One tried to get in our triton  that was 12 plus.


----------



## revrandyf

Don't know the name of the creek but it's the first big creek when you leave the lake going north upriver, on the right.  There used to be a "monster" living in there.


----------



## markland

Cannot hunt anywhere in the refuge nor would I be traveling thru the refuge if I was hunting down there, so that basically cuts out all of the middle portion of the lake, have to go above Florence and below Lake Point!


----------



## Hard Core

markland said:


> Cannot hunt anywhere in the refuge nor would I be traveling thru the refuge if I was hunting down there, so that basically cuts out all of the middle portion of the lake, have to go above Florence and below Lake Point!


Right on with this one.....They don't play on that refuge


----------



## markland

Holler at me Chuck I saw where you guys drew some Zone 1 tags, I have put 3 in my boat from down there over 12ft you know!  Plus another 11'4" and smaller ones as well.


----------



## Ares_83x

Redneck1 is guided me on opening night and he knows his gator hunting and lake so hopefully I'll be posting some pics after labor day. From now till then I'll be in my boat shooting foam cut outs in the lake.


----------



## 1smithpr

*Eufala gators*

Redneck1 will put you on a gator. he knows what he is doing and he knows the lake. I was with him tues night on an alabama tag and we got a 12' 8"gator with the snag hook method. It was unbelievable. Good luck, I know you will have a good time.


----------



## REDNECK1

*alabama gator*

August 18th seemed to be a good night for gators saw 15 + gators and hooked up with the largest gator reported so far this alabama season it came in at 12ft 8in and weighed  650+ we will see if it holds up. Lake Eufaula once again has produced me a gator over 12ft except it was on the alabama side of the lake. Can't wait til Ga season opens.


----------



## frydaddy40

*Nice Job guy's*

Great job guy's, nice gator bet he ripped out some line.

      I start in zone 4 opening night Sept. 4 and 5 one hunt each
   night, then head to zone 6 to kill 1 and zone 8  to kill 3.  Will post some pics.

 Again great job, need to hunt over there one day.

                              frydaddy40


----------



## REDNECK1

*good luck!*

Looks like I have 4 tags to fill at eufala opening weekend I will need a vacation after that weekend.


----------



## frydaddy40

*Now what you mean.*

I have 3 group hunts this year with with 3 hunter's.
  All wanting trophy gator's, ad a few misses to those hunts
   and they can be real long nights.
  Now complaining, i love guiding gator hunts.

                                         frydaddy40


----------



## big_bird

awesome. i love the reports of gator kills!!!


----------



## 1smithpr

*ripped line*

Ive caught some big salt water fish but ive never seen line ripped from three reels like this animal did. It was simply quite amazing and scarry at times. I'll never forget it.


----------



## FULL_DRAW

does anyone have a link to a map of where exactly the refuge is on Lake Eufala


----------



## REDNECK1

*gator info*

Pm me I can help you if want it.


----------



## markland

All current lake maps will show this but basically it runs from just N of Florence marina all the way down to Soap Stone Creek and straight across the lake.  It runs back into all the creeks on both sides of the lake in that area for a short distance, but unfortunately, most of those creeks have very little access in behind the refuge boundary, but some do.  Personally I would not be in the refuge areas with any hunting equipment in the boat and especially with a dead alligator.


----------



## Ares_83x

FULL_DRAW said:


> does anyone have a link to a map of where exactly the refuge is on Lake Eufala



Google Earth has a layer feature which outlines the Wildlife Refuge. May not be exact but it close enough to keep you in a legal area. I'm going down there tomorrow and I'll hopefully have some pics at the end of the weekend.


----------



## Ares_83x

Went with Redneck1 and Boar Hog after having the line break on some nice ones and a couple misses with the bow, finally landed a 102" gator. Those are some great guys to go gator hunting with and they know their s#^t which is more than I can say about a lot of guys out there.


----------

